# Underground WE Just Completed



## danfan13 (Mar 31, 2011)

Here are a few pics of a underground we just completed.

Richie


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks nice.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice.

Not really understanding what I'm seeing, though.

Describe what it is you Plumbed. Thanks.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks great. I like that you took the time to string both sides of the wall. Only way to go in my opinion. KJeep up the good work.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> Nice.
> 
> Not really understanding what I'm seeing, though.
> 
> Describe what it is you Plumbed. Thanks.


 It's looking like a dorm for a retreat center. Wanna bet?


----------



## danfan13 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Here is the floor plan.*

The 1st pick is of the kitchen going out seperate and thru a grease trap later, the rest is the 1st floor of this floor plan, only difference is they added a drinking fountain at the hallway between the 2 restrooms, the second floor is the same with out the 2 showers.:thumbup:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

No floor drains in restrooms?

Nice looking job.


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Colgar said:


> No floor drains in restrooms?


 May not be required per code. Here, IPC, its not required.

Nice work. Always looked at groundworks with a little tear I'm my eye. Honestly the hardest thing to get right. And when its all lined up everything nice and plum, it gets buried, never to be seen again (we hope)


----------



## Chauncey (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice looking job. Just wait till the masons bang it around. See if it stays nice and plumb. Take pictures just before the pour. So they can pay for the repairs.


----------



## danfan13 (Mar 31, 2011)

Colgar said:


> No floor drains in restrooms?
> 
> Nice looking job.


There are floor drains roughed in, you can see them in between the bathroom walls if you look hard. They are not shown on the floor plan, however.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*nice job*

it looks real good, all pipes appear to be in the wall..

if that was my work , every single 
pipe comming out of the ground would have
a peice of re-barb nailed down next to it with duct tape holding it all in firm place....


the concrete guys around here are so drunk or stupid that
I can 100% guarantee that one of those risers would be broke 
off before the job was poured...:yes::yes:...... 


I would rather saw off rebarb than break up concrete..:yes: rebarb is cheap


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks very good. Are you going to loop water lines on the underground? Or install the water piping on the 2nd rough?


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Looks real good and neat job. but I could never get use to seeing PVC underground we still using svci & xhci for underground.
School jobs still spec lead and oakum in the underground.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Why 10 ft. stack ...isnt code 5' on the test...or am I out of it? BTW looks good, I saw the pic 1st and saw nyc and said that looks like Florida, where in NY do they have that fill...


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> it looks real good, all pipes appear to be in the wall..
> 
> if that was my work , every single
> pipe comming out of the ground would have
> ...


Hopefully the form was measured...sometimes they are off...the plumber pulls from one side and framer from another...and the nice guys who will work it out are in short supply.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

danfan13 said:


> Here are a few pics of a underground we just completed.
> 
> Richie


looks good

what type of water heater is going in and what size is that CPVC water service


----------



## danfan13 (Mar 31, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Looks very good. Are you going to loop water lines on the underground? Or install the water piping on the 2nd rough?


All water lines will be overhead except the main. The job is a 2 story and it has hot water recirculation so it only makes since to do all water overhead to me. :thumbup:


----------



## danfan13 (Mar 31, 2011)

NYC Plumber said:


> Looks real good and neat job. but I could never get use to seeing PVC underground we still using svci & xhci for underground.
> School jobs still spec lead and oakum in the underground.


PCV undergrounds are just fine as long as we back fill and compact ourselves.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

I agree it's fine and I know it's used all over.
I'm just saying we don't use it here and looks strange to me


----------



## danfan13 (Mar 31, 2011)

stillaround said:


> Why 10 ft. stack ...isnt code 5' on the test...or am I out of it? BTW looks good, I saw the pic 1st and saw nyc and said that looks like Florida, where in NY do they have that fill...


Im am just old school I guess, have seen leaks on 10 foot head that won't show up on 5 foot head.


----------



## danfan13 (Mar 31, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> looks good
> 
> what type of water heater is going in and what size is that CPVC water service


1-1/2 cpvc main and 50 gallon tall electric water heater.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Dont forget to put backing in for seats in the showers when it comes time.

What part of Florida are you in?


----------



## danfan13 (Mar 31, 2011)

house plumber said:


> Dont forget to put backing in for seats in the showers when it comes time.
> 
> What part of Florida are you in?


I am in DeLand but the job is in Palatka.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> it looks real good, all pipes appear to be in the wall..
> 
> if that was my work , every single
> pipe comming out of the ground would have
> ...


I use electricial conduit, you can bend it back and forth a few times and then it will break off even with the slab.


----------

